# Attn: XP Trakkerzez!



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2011)

[MENTION=2486]Alzirus[/MENTION] and everyone else in http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html

Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.

Right now, the level title is "A 1e level title so awesome it isn't even in the book"

I propose..."1Ed Psionic Bard!"


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 5, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> [MENTION=2486]Alzirus[/MENTION] and everyone else in http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html
> 
> Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.
> 
> ...






I propose "Gygaxian Gamer!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

2e commoner?


----------



## howandwhy99 (Sep 6, 2011)

FWIW, Unearthed Arcana extended the Druid's levels beyond the 14th level singular Great Druid. 

15 The Grand Druid
16 Hierophant Druid
17 Hierophant Initiate
18 Hierophant Adept
19 Hierophant Master
20 Numinous Hierophant
21 Mystic Hierophant
22 Arcane Hierophant
23 Hierophant of the Cabal


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Sep 6, 2011)

Thinly veiled brag post.




p )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2011)

this is the newer thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...8121-level-titles-revealed-2.html#post5631804


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2011)

I propose... Knight who said's Ni!


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 6, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.



Well, at least it shows they're not using 3e with its cap-out at 20... 

Lan-"he found a blank spot on the map, and went there"-efan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 6, 2011)

Ehhh c'mon- I was just using faux Leet speech* to get attention to a post to help Alzirus & Scott keep track of XP levels and their titles!





* and since I live in Tx, I am FAR from Leet.


----------



## Roland55 (Sep 6, 2011)

Frankly, I was waiting for "Black Cherry Jello".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Roland55 said:


> Frankly, I was waiting for "Black Cherry Jello".




Those didn't show up 'till 2Ed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

what about jello pudding?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ehhh c'mon- I was just using faux Leet speech* to get attention to a post to help Alzirus & Scott keep track of XP levels and their titles!
> 
> 
> * and since I live in Tx, I am FAR from Leet.



since you found it electronically, would that mean it is E-leet, Pensylvania?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Only the eastern part.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 9, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I propose..."1Ed Psionic Bard!"



Whoa. Congratulations Danny "Not My Real Name" Alcatraz "I Don't Live Anywhere Near San Francisco."

Edit: I just noticed I am no longer an assassin and have become a dirty tree-hugging hippy/shapeshifting and spellcasting über-broken melee machine. I don't know how I feel about this; I was enjoying killing things for fun and profit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 9, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Whoa. Congratulations Danny "Not My Real Name" Alcatraz "I Don't Live Anywhere Near San Francisco."
> 
> Edit: I just noticed I am no longer an assassin and have become a dirty tree-hugging hippy/shapeshifting and spellcasting über-broken melee machine. I don't know how I feel about this; I was enjoying killing things for fun and profit.




Now you can kill stuff to preserve the balance, complete he cycle of life, AND for fun & profit...


And in greater numbers than before!

You've gone from scalpel to nuke.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2011)

so what is your animal companion?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Sep 12, 2011)

[MENTION=20741]Steel_Wind[/MENTION] , I think you are inadvertantly  cluttering the thread with useful product analysis.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Sep 12, 2011)

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> @Steel_Wind  , I think you are inadvertantly  cluttering the thread with useful product analysis.




Hey man. Just be like everybody else and have your brain auto filter and ignore the  meta forum! 

Trying to lay out articles to test for graphic images size, png transparecy and interaction with the list BB Code function on this POS without a holding pen area in which to do it is *extremely* frustrating. Text is easy peasy. Multiple graphics in one article? Not even effin close.

[add sound=lightsabre_woosh.wav and waves it at ENWorld _menacingly_]

Trying to add multiple graphics to front page articles to confer a _+10 Eye-Candy Bonus_ to a reader's save vs. _Wall of Text _sounds like a great idea, sure. But this forum software fights me at every conceivable turn.  

Eff it!! I'll do it later when I have more time.  Thought I could sneak a test of this in over lunch hour but that is clearly NOT going to happen.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> so what is your animal companion?



A planar/outsider cooshee.

I'm a Planescape planar druid.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

cooshys are waaaay kool!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2011)

> planar/outsider cooshee




That's what SHE said! _*whoooot*_


----------



## Pentius (Sep 14, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Whoa. Congratulations Danny "Not My Real Name" Alcatraz "I Don't Live Anywhere Near San Francisco."
> 
> Edit: I just noticed I am no longer an assassin and have become a dirty tree-hugging hippy/shapeshifting and spellcasting über-broken melee machine. I don't know how I feel about this; I was enjoying killing things for fun and profit.




You live in the Rose City, it was only a matter of time before it got to you.

As for me, I'm just sad that I passed level 10.  Myrmidon is pretty much the coolest word in the History of Ever.  Still, I suppose I have Grandmaster of Flowers to look forward to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's a new question regarding the XP system: when I go to the standings page, I see posters' names listed in different colors- yellow, grey, rust, green.

Any clue as to what they mean?


----------



## john112364 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think it breaks down into:
Yellow - non community supporter i.e. your average poster
Grey - silver community  supporter 
Rust - copper community supporter 
Green - mods and admins


----------



## Dice4Hire (Sep 14, 2011)

Some people (like me) use gold to change the colors of the names.

Not sure if that shows up there or not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2012)

Update: 2001 is NOT another level.  FYI.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Update: 2001 is NOT another level.  FYI.




Maybe it's set at 2012?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, somewhere around 2100 XP is Lvl 22.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 12, 2012)

Orcus on an off day!  I Like It!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 13, 2012)

So...wonder what that means?  Am I on vacation, or under the weather?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 13, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So...wonder what that means?  Am I on vacation, or under the weather?




Maybe it means you will start talking about Scarred Lands.


----------

